# You know you love your betta when...



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

you're more worried about a sick betta than a college final 
you're more worried about a sick better than a college final the next day
you're so worried about your betta, you deconstruct your filter, remove a bunch of gunk, put it back together and think "crap, the current's too strong now!"
you are overjoyed that your sick betta that when he finally starts perking up in a salt bath, you do a little happy dance right there with him
you do all this when you should be studying for that final. You know, that one that's tomorrow?

And finally, you know you love this site when you're posting on here instead of studying. ok, maybe I just don't like studying, but that's not the point!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you are just using it as an excuse to NOT study.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with Ben.

Whats wrong with Renny?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Is renny ok? WHATS GOING ON? Skip the final, you must tend to your sick betta!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh come on, only a lil 2 page essay left.

Anyways Renny hasn't been eating well, constipated, and when he does poop this this giant white monstrosity. Also, think he's got finrot in his tail, it keeps getting shorter. I still don't know how he got sick though, I've been keeping up with water changes and everything... Gave him a salt bath last night and he perked up during that, but after I put him back in the tank, he went back to hiding and clamping his tail. Did a 90% water change, got as much plant crud off the bottom as I could, but didn't look like it did anything.


----------



## Craigo (Mar 10, 2012)

Kehy said:


> Oh come on, only a lil 2 page essay left.
> 
> Anyways Renny hasn't been eating well, constipated, and when he does poop this this giant white monstrosity. Also, think he's got finrot in his tail, it keeps getting shorter. I still don't know how he got sick though, I've been keeping up with water changes and everything... Gave him a salt bath last night and he perked up during that, but after I put him back in the tank, he went back to hiding and clamping his tail. Did a 90% water change, got as much plant crud off the bottom as I could, but didn't look like it did anything.


Sounds like you musta gave him some Four Loko... *pc


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Craigo said:


> Sounds like you musta gave him some Four Loko... *pc


lol don't say that, I go to CWU! hahahaha


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Good Luck with your Renny. 

Oh yea and that pesky exam that keeps interfering with Betta care. lol


----------

